# Good Smoke/Good Movie Pass II



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Alright, who's ready to watch a good movie and smoke some good 'gars? This will be round # 2. The first pass went very smoothly, and we even had some extras to send out to the troops at the Tiki Hut. Same rules, but different flicks this time.......hope you like to laugh.

1. I'm going to start this pass with a few Non-Cubans, a few Cubans, and a few good DVD's.

2. When you get the box, you take a couple sticks out and put a couple of equal value back in.....don't take an Opus X and put in a curly head. Only cuban for cuban on that side of it.

3. Watch a movie or 2, heck, you can watch 3 if you've got the chance. Each person will have a maximum of 3 days. That way we'll have a chance to watch the movies, but it also keeps the chain going.

4. Send it to next person on the list. When its done it will be sent back to me. That being said, I'm in this for extras, so if you would like to put in more than what you take, by all means go ahead. Our extras will be going to the Tiki Hut again.

5. The requirements for this trade is that you have traded in the NST at least once, or 60 days of membership AND 20RG points. 

We'll start this round with 12 participants and some funny movies. Feel free to whore up my thread, but please, keep it somewhat civilized. 
Lets get this rolling! Who's in?


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

whore #1 stepping up. pm sent.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Sounds good, I am in for round 2.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> 4. Send it to next person on the list. When its done it will be sent back to me. That being said, I'm in this for extras, so if you would like to put in more than what you take, by all means go ahead. Our extras will be going to the Tiki Hut again.


Rule 4 states "I'm in this for extras". ALL extras will be going to the troops, that's the only reason I want extras. The only smokes I take at the end will be the equivelant of what I used to start the pass. Everything else is donated. Just thought I'd clarify......I could'nt find how to edit my first post.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

i caught that too, but i sorta figured that's what you meant.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2
4. seanohue


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Feel free to whore up my thread, but please, keep it somewhat civilized.Lets get this rolling! Who's in?


I am in for this reason alone...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> I am in for this reason alone...


Heh, glad to have you on board. Whore away!!


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to give it a shot


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2
4. seanohue
5. twill413


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2
4. seanohue
5. twill413
6. y3n0


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> 2. When you get the box, you take a couple sticks out and put a couple of equal value back in.....don't take an Opus X and put in a curly head.


But Curly Head Deluxe is cool right?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> But Curly Head Deluxe is cool right?


Oh boy......I'm gonna have to put in a full set of disclaimers now. :r That did remind me though.....if someone takes a high quality stick, try to replace it with one of equal value, not a bunch of lower quality sticks.....unless it's something we all want, like cremosas, then by all means go ahead.:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had a good time last time Ray, I will play again.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2
4. seanohue
5. twill413
6. y3n0
7. icehog3


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I had a good time last time Ray, I will play again.


Glad to have you on board Tom.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Glad to have you on board Tom.


Great to be on board, and congrats on 200.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Great to be on board, and congrats on 200.


Thanks.......it looks like I had some help. I'm still a little sour about being behind Aaron on that one though.:tg


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Ray, please add me to the list again. Thanks! 

BTW, Make sure no one pulls the White Owls and and replaces them with a stinking Dunhill Cabreras! All the White Owls were gone by time the box got to me last time.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

ray, 
it looks like i'm gonna be workin a lot of extra overtime the next couple of weeks. seeing as how i won't really have much time to watch the movies, would you guys be willing to let me move me down on the list to the seventh spot higher so i can have time to participate and get the sticks back out in a timely manner when it gets to me? if not then you can just remove my name all together and i'll get in on the next one. 

thanks,

Lee


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Thanks.......it looks like I had some help. I'm still a little sour about being behind Aaron on that one though.:tg


Well you still are ahead of me...but I got ya by a WIDE margin on post count. I am such a whore


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2
4. seanohue
5. twill413
6. y3n0
7. icehog3
8. ca21455


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> ray,
> it looks like i'm gonna be workin a lot of extra overtime the next couple of weeks. seeing as how i won't really have much time to watch the movies, would you guys be willing to let me move me down on the list to the seventh spot higher so i can have time to participate and get the sticks back out in a timely manner when it gets to me? if not then you can just remove my name all together and i'll get in on the next one.
> 
> thanks,
> ...


Lee, I probably won't start this pass until the new year. That way we can get around the holiday shipping rush. I also don't want people to worry about a box o' gars when they are with family or traveling, etc. We'll get it worked out so you can stay in.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Lee, I probably won't start this pass until the new year. That way we can get around the holiday shipping rush. I also don't want people to worry about a box o' gars when they are with family or traveling, etc. We'll get it worked out so you can stay in.


Great idea Ray! I was wondering how well that would work around all the Christmas madness.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Lee, I probably won't start this pass until the new year. That way we can get around the holiday shipping rush. I also don't want people to worry about a box o' gars when they are with family or traveling, etc. We'll get it worked out so you can stay in.


sounds like a plan to me. thanks for setting this up


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Bump for more participants. C'mon folks, it's fun, and if you wanna throw in extras, they go to our soldier BOTLS and SOTLS at the Tiki Hut in 'Ghan.


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Bump for more participants. C'mon folks, it's fun, and if you wanna throw in extras, they go to our soldier BOTLS and SOTLS at the Tiki Hut in 'Ghan.


bump


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep...I'm in.

#9 I suppose.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

MikeZ said:


> Yep...I'm in.
> 
> #9 I suppose.


Great, glad to have you on board!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> Yep...I'm in.
> 
> #9 I suppose.


Cool....please put Mike and I back to back so we can have a "Herf and Pass"!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Cool....please put Mike and I back to back so we can have a "Herf and Pass"!!


We'll just have to see about that. I'll rearrange the list once I get a full load. The order will be set geographically again, this time the west coasters will be last.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2
4. seanohue
5. twill413
6. y3n0
7. icehog3
8. ca21455
9. MikeZ


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2
4. seanohue
5. twill413
6. y3n0
7. icehog3
8. ca21455
9. MikeZ
10. Landers

All right, there's our list for the Good Smoke/Good Movie Pass II. I'll get to work figuring out the order we'll go in and see what 'gars I can dig up to start it off with. Like I've mentioned before, we'll start this up in the first week of the new year, that way everyone has had a chance to settle down from Christmas and New Years.

ps......everyone likes Anejos right? :w


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

All right, now I need everyone to PM me their addresses. If you PM'd me already, you'll have to send it again. I deleted everything today.

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2 (addy received)
4. seanohue
5. twill413
6. y3n0
7. icehog3 (addy received)
8. ca21455
9. MikeZ
10. Landers


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know what else I'm putting in there yet, but I do know that there will be 9 Anejo 48's. You can only take one, that way everyone can take one if you guys want one. Don't go crazy trying to find something super expensive to replace it with either. It may be hard to find, but it's just a 9 dollar smoke.:w 

Remember, PM me your addies!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2 (addy received)
4. seanohue
5. twill413
6. y3n0 (addy received)
7. icehog3 (addy received)
8. ca21455 (addy received)
9. MikeZ
10. Landers (addy received)


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob
3. montecristo #2 (addy received)
4. seanohue (addy received)
5. twill413
6. y3n0 (addy received)
7. icehog3 (addy received)
8. ca21455 (addy received)
9. MikeZ
10. Landers (addy received)


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> 1. 4WheelVFR
> 2. Leeboob
> 3. montecristo #2 (addy received)
> 4. seanohue (addy received)
> ...


Getting closer to go time!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I dropped the ball on this one...PM sent though. Looking forward to it


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. 4WheelVFR
2. Leeboob (addy received)
3. montecristo #2 (addy received)
4. seanohue (addy received)
5. twill413 (addy received)
6. y3n0 (addy received)
7. icehog3 (addy received)
8. ca21455 (addy received)
9. MikeZ (addy received)
10. Landers (addy received)

We're ready to go. Just a couple more days, and we'll get this started.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's our revised list.

1.Landers
2.y3n0
3.Seanohue
4.Twill413
5.icehog3
6.MikeZ
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Montecristo #2
10. ME

I'm gonna try to get it out this afternoon. I'll have a list of cigars up too, that way we can keep track of our haul.

Ray


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Here's our revised list.
> 
> 1.Landers
> 2.y3n0
> ...


Ray, I just got a shipment of RyJ Reserva Real's that I know you love. I will make sure to add as many as I can, as I know you will get them all. :r :r

Looking forward to movie pass round two, did you already mention the type of movies that are going to be included?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Ray, I just got a shipment of RyJ Reserva Real's that I know you love. I will make sure to add as many as I can, as I know you will get them all. :r :r
> 
> Looking forward to movie pass round two, did you already mention the type of movies that are going to be included?


Grrrrr......damn it Aaron! How about turning those Reserve Reals into some Pepin goodness?:w

Movies? What movies?.......... Those will be a surprise. They will be funny, that's all I can say.

So how about it, everyone ready to get this show on the road? We already know that there will be 9 Anejo 48's in there. One for everyone of course. I'll post up later with the official cigar list.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Grrrrr......damn it Aaron! How about turning those Reserve Reals into some Pepin goodness?:w
> 
> Movies? What movies?.......... Those will be a surprise. They will be funny, that's all I can say.
> 
> So how about it, everyone ready to get this show on the road? We already know that there will be 9 Anejo 48's in there. One for everyone of course. I'll post up later with the official cigar list.


If someone wants two anejos, they can take mine or you can leave one for yourself Ray. I have more than I need, so someone else can enjoy the anejo goodness.

RyJ reserva reals or some Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ sublimes, let me guess, you will take the sublimes. :r :r

Funny movies sound good, a comedy box pass sounds like the way to go this time around.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

WOOT! Let's get this show on the road...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

:tg


montecristo#2 said:


> If someone wants two anejos, they can take mine or you can leave one for yourself Ray. I have more than I need, so someone else can enjoy the anejo goodness.
> 
> RyJ reserva reals or some Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ sublimes, let me guess, you will take the sublimes. :r :r
> 
> Funny movies sound good, a comedy box pass sounds like the way to go this time around.


Someone can have two Anejos then, I've got a few left for myself. You guys will just have to fight over that extra one.:mn

And yes, I would take a JJ Sublime over a RyJ Reserve Real.

The box is packed and I'm getting ready to head out the door to the PO right now.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, our box is on it's way. I ran out of good boxes, so we will probably need a new box soon. It's in good shape, just a little small. 

Here's the list as I remember it:
9 Anejo 48's
2 AF 858's
2 AF Curley Head Deluxes
1 CAO Brazilia GOL
1 CAO Brazilia Piranha
1 La Gloria Cubana
1 Chateau Fuente Sungrown
1 AF Double Chateau
1 CAO Extreme

No Habanos this time. I'm starting to get a little low on those.

I'll edit it if I'm off.......the list is out in the garage and I'm not leaving the couch for a while.
Anyways folks, we're off to the races.
Lookout Landers!
0306 2400 0001 8739 4139


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll be on the look out


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

O btw guys, I will be out of town the 12th to the 16th so I have advised y3n0 that if he gets the box next week to hold it until I get back on the 17th. Hope this won't cause too much of a delay :sl


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Received the package today. They all look soooo tasty. Not sure what to pick up yet. Definitely be watching a couple of movies tomorrow though, last day off before i start the new job.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Landers said:


> Received the package today. They all look soooo tasty. Not sure what to pick up yet. Definitely be watching a couple of movies tomorrow though, last day off before i start the new job.


Cool. Just let everyone know what your takes and puts are. Feel free to grab an Anejo as one of your takes.

I don't know if I mentioned it yet in this pass, but let's try to keep the box no more than 3 days. That way we get to enjoy a couple flicks and it still keeps the pass moving nicely.

Movie and stogie reviews are also very much welcome here. Let me know what you guys think of the DVD lineup.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8)
2.y3n0
3.Seanohue
4.Twill413
5.icehog3
6.MikeZ
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Montecristo #2
10. ME


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> 1.Landers (received 1/8)
> 2.y3n0
> 3.Seanohue
> 4.Twill413
> ...


MikeZ, hopefully we can get together for a smoke and pass this in person.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Any updates?


Yup, 3 days....is this on the move yet?


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

bump for Landers


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Cool. Just let everyone know what your takes and puts are. Feel free to grab an Anejo as one of your takes.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned it yet in this pass, but let's try to keep the box no more than 3 days. That way we get to enjoy a couple flicks and it still keeps the pass moving nicely.
> 
> Movie and stogie reviews are also very much welcome here. Let me know what you guys think of the DVD lineup.


Ray, did Landers PM you or give you an update? 4 days here and I see he logged on each day since he got it.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry guys. Life got a little crazy with work. It's going out tomorrow. i'll update my picks in the AM. Again, sorry for the delay.:hn


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Landers said:


> Sorry guys. Life got a little crazy with work. It's going out tomorrow. i'll update my picks in the AM. Again, sorry for the delay.:hn


Hey, crap happens. It's not the first time someone has taken a day or two extra in a pass, and it won't be the last. Some times life interferes with our beloved cigars.

Hopefully you had time to check out a couple DVD's and enjoy a smoke. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Finally.. after the holiday yesterday... the package is in the mail, shipped UPS, guaranteed by end of hte day on wed Jan 17th. 

Tracking Number: 1Z T08 165 03 9000 1016


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Landers said:


> Finally.. after the holiday yesterday... the package is in the mail, shipped UPS, guaranteed by end of hte day on wed Jan 17th.
> 
> Tracking Number: 1Z T08 165 03 9000 1016


Takes and puts?

At the risk of sounding rude, did you read the guidelines for this pass?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Landers said:


> Finally.. after the holiday yesterday... the package is in the mail, shipped UPS, guaranteed by end of hte day on wed Jan 17th.
> 
> Tracking Number: 1Z T08 165 03 9000 1016


That's pretty fast shipping. Please list puts and takes, it makes things easier for me. 
Hope you got time to enjoy a couple DVD's, those are some good ones.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Not rude. Understandable for I didn't add my puts/takes. I was running off to work. I'm sorry about that... 

Takes:
Punch Gran Corona
CAO Brazilia

Puts:
2 La Vieja Habana
1 5 Vegas Churchill
And I know I put something else in there.. but I can't remember.. I feel like i've screwed this one up. My apologies to all.. :-\.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Landers said:


> I feel like i've screwed this one up. My apologies to all.. :-\.


Nonsense, It's all good. You didn't take an Anejo??


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Didn't have something of enough value to be able to make that trade. I have a couple-o sharks in the humi for now, so i'll be good. I'll let the rest of the gorillas check 'em out


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn.. i really feel i was left out of the light on this one. DAMN ME NOT CHECKING THIS PAGE haha. 4wheel... when your ready for a #3 im IN 100%.
untill then.. enjoy without me guys :c


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0
3.Seanohue
4.Twill413
5.icehog3
6.MikeZ
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Montecristo #2
10. Guitarman-S.T- 
11. ME


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Received today---will post later on takes and puts 



4WheelVFR said:


> 1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
> 2.y3n0
> 3.Seanohue
> 4.Twill413
> ...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

y3n0 said:


> Received today---will post later on takes and puts


Sweet, Sean is next


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17)
3.Seanohue
4.Twill413
5.icehog3
6.MikeZ
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Montecristo #2
10. Guitarman-S.T- 
11. ME


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks 4wheel, for some reason i thought it was FAR in the pass, im very glade to know now the fun has JUST begun-


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I love UPS and thier shipping. Standard ground shipping, dropped off yesterday at 3 in the afternoon, delivered in around 24 hours. Damn. Not bad.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Landers said:


> I love UPS and thier shipping. Standard ground shipping, dropped off yesterday at 3 in the afternoon, delivered in around 24 hours. Damn. Not bad.


That wasn't bad at all. You should be fairly close to y3n0 though, so it shouldn't take long.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Yup, only a few hours drive.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Landers said:


> Yup, only a few hours drive.


I bet if you would've used USPS priority, it would've taken the usual 3-4 days though.


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

As I've seen the DVD's before (but had to watch Tommy Boy again ), the package should be on the move again tomorrow.


I can't determine what I've taken, so here is a pic of the bunch! (I've taken the liberty of taking 2 of the Anejos--Landers mentioned it's ok to take his share! ;p)



Here is an image of the puts:


RP Vintage 1992
Sancho Panza Valiente
RyJ Aniversario Corona
Montecristo (NC) Classic Churchill
Por Larranaga Petit Corona '05
RyJ Exhibicion No. 3 '04
HdM Petit Robusto '05
PAN Prinipe (not pictured )

I'll post the tracking number tomorrow since I'm gonna be stuck at work late tonight, hence why it won't go out right away. Also, let me know if it's ok for me to have taken 2 of the Anejos as I can put it back if it ain't ok!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Well done y3n0, this pass is really starting to get interesting!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Awsome! Nice puts. I'm getting red X's.....I was hoping for some pron. 
Tommy Boy is a classic. I just bought Office Space. That movie is hilarious. There's always next pass though.

"Yeah, I'm gonna need you to go ahead and (fill in the blanks)" 
Love that movie.


edit: X's are gone. There's the juicy pron.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

O, so were not doing 1 for 1 then? Just value for value?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> O, so were not doing 1 for 1 then? Just value for value?


It's supposed to be value for value, but if you want to put to put in extras, that's ok.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Like 4wheel did last time, all the extra's he shipped to a Great home, He's a good guy and isnt really in this for getting extra's, But the more you put in, the better selection for others 
FOR PASS #3.... I THINK IT SHOULD BE KUNG FU RELATED haha


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Threw in a couple of water pillows and on my way to the post office.

DC is:

0103 8555 7490 0491 3785


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Like 4wheel did last time, all the extra's he shipped to a Great home, He's a good guy and isnt really in this for getting extra's, But the more you put in, the better selection for others
> FOR PASS #3.... I THINK IT SHOULD BE KUNG FU RELATED haha


ROFL at KUNG FU! Pass 3 is gonna be misc stuff.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue
4.Twill413
5.icehog3
6.MikeZ
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Montecristo #2
10. Guitarman-S.T- 
11. ME


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> ROFL at KUNG FU! Pass 3 is gonna be misc stuff.


=[ i was seriouse, lol If you need a few for the pass i got PLENTY-
Im a HUGE kung fu buff haha, that or random comedy's. TIS ALL GOOD CAPTIN


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> =[ i was seriouse, lol If you need a few for the pass i got PLENTY-
> Im a HUGE kung fu buff haha, that or random comedy's. TIS ALL GOOD CAPTIN


Well, maybe you could captain the next pass then. There's not a whole lot to do, but I'll help you with it.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Well, maybe you could captain the next pass then. There's not a whole lot to do, but I'll help you with it.


haha Nah buddy, your the captin haha and so for no one could fill yoru shoe's.
But who knows.... If people seemed interested in some KUNG FU action lol i can dish out-


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm down for a little Sonny Chiba!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I'm down for a little Sonny Chiba!


FINALLY, great taste-
Blind swordsman,Legend of the 7 samurai ( from the 50's i think ) 
some of the best classic Kung-fu, samurai, KICK BUTT movies ... EVER


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> FINALLY, great taste-
> Blind swordsman,Legend of the 7 samurai ( from the 50's i think )
> some of the best classic Kung-fu, samurai, KICK BUTT movies ... EVER


If you aren't gonna head up the next pass Sam, you will have to send the flicks to Ray so he can set it up after this one!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> If you aren't gonna head up the next pass Sam, you will have to send the flicks to Ray so he can set it up after this one!


I wont have a problem with that, if everyone else is up for some good old action flicks-


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, got the box today, probably watch some chapelle tonight and send it out to twill tomorrow. 

T: Anejo #50
CAO Extreme

P: Gurkha Legend Perfecto
IT Ltd. Reserve Bear
RP Vintage 1990 Euro Corona
LFD Ligero L400

Sound good?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Sound good?


Works for me.

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue (received 1/22)
4.Twill413
5.icehog3
6.MikeZ
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Guitarman-S.T-
10.Montecristo #2 
11. ME


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok tony, here ya go:

0103 8555 7499 6505 2219


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Works for me.
> 
> 1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
> 2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
> ...


I just noticed, did Sam and I change places? Am I last again.  :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue (received 1/22 sent 1/22)
4.Twill413
5.icehog3
6.MikeZ
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Guitarman-S.T-
10.Montecristo #2 
11. The greatest BOTL in the world


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> I just noticed, did Sam and I change places? Am I last again.  :r


Gee, how'd that happen? :w


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

lol. What ever works for you 4wheel haha . Doesnt bother me


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> lol. What ever works for you 4wheel haha . Doesnt bother me


I just want dibs on Aaron's stash!:w We trade a lot, so I put him there just in case.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I just want dibs on Aaron's stash!:w We trade a lot, so I put him there just in case.


I make sure to throw in several RyJ Reserva Real's just for you my friend. I know how much you love these. :r :r

I might have to make a run to my B&M just for you. How about some Monte Platinums to go into that new humidor?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> I might have to make a run to my B&M just for you. How about some Monte Platinums to go into that new humidor?


Yup, I'll take em!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Ok tony, here ya go:
> 
> 0103 8555 7499 6505 2219


Well I haven't been on CS much in the past couple of days on account of baseball and the semester starting, and lo and behold the box is coming my direction. WOOT! Look forward to seeing the contents...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Box dropped today. It's a pretty big guy. Will do the puts and takes later, but I have to say things look very shipshape in there...excellent pack job


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Box dropped today. It's a pretty big guy. Will do the puts and takes later, but I have to say things look very shipshape in there...excellent pack job


Sounds great. Enjoy some stogies and movies and keep us posted.

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue (received 1/22 sent 1/22)
4.Twill413 (received 1/25)
5.icehog3
6.MikeZ
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Guitarman-S.T-
10.Montecristo #2 
11. The greatest BOTL in the world


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Box is all set to go out tomorrow. I know it said three days but with Sunday...

Takes:

Anejo (Obviously  )
Flor Fina 858

Puts:

Joyo De Nicaragua (PC Sized)
Fire by IT
Pirate's Gold Robusto
Sancho Panza

Don't worry Tom I still got your address round here somewheres...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Box is all set to go out tomorrow. I know it said three days but with Sunday...
> 
> Takes:
> 
> ...


Sounds good. We're makin' our way West fairly quickly.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

this pass is going great so far. Very quickly compared to the last one i think.
Just a question lol... How is that box holding up?
i remember the old one when it came my way was barely holding on lol
:ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> this pass is going great so far. Very quickly compared to the last one i think.
> Just a question lol... How is that box holding up?
> i remember the old one when it came my way was barely holding on lol
> :ss


Apparently that lesson was taken to heart. The box itself is holding up well, but the packing is first class all the way, in there like snug bugs in a rug...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Apparently that lesson was taken to heart. The box itself is holding up well, but the packing is first class all the way, in there like snug bugs in a rug...


I'm afraid of bugs....please take me out of the pass.

 Nice plays Tony, looking forward to getting the box.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I'm afraid of bugs....please take me out of the pass.
> 
> Nice plays Tony, looking forward to getting the box.


Probably wasn't the best analogy, huh? How about like sardines in a can or people on an airplane in coach?...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I will be out of town Feb. 4 - 8. If that is going to slow up the pass, you can move me down the list a slot or two.

Thanks!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> I will be out of town Feb. 4 - 8. If that is going to slow up the pass, you can move me down the list a slot or two.
> 
> Thanks!


You should be fine, but if not we'll just show you the door! JK of course. I can swap you with someone else's spot easily.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

well, the box is out of my hands now. Look for it tomorrow or Wednesday Tom...

DC# 7318 9999 4802 8320 0367


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> well, the box is out of my hands now. Look for it tomorrow or Wednesday Tom...
> 
> DC# 7318 9999 4802 8320 0367


Come to Daddy!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Eagle has landed!!

The box is in great shape, well designed, and re-packed perfectly by Tony. The smokes look great, and I will do my puts and takes tomorrow while watching a little Chapelle...gotta love him.

The box should be ready for flight again by Friday. Ray, thanks again for having me, and thanks to the rest of the Gorillas for playing.

MikeZ, do you have time for a little meet Friday early afternoon, or do you just want to PM me your addy? 

EDIT: Looks like MikeZ hasn't logged on for 10 days, so I will send him an e-mail asking him if he is ready for the box. In the meantime, Ray, can you PM his addy to me?

I think it would be best if I wait to hear back from Mike before mailing. If I haven't heard from him by Friday afternoon, I will come back here and see what you want me to do....


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I envy those of you coming after Tom in this pass. There are already some fine smokes in there with only more to be added as this thing moves along.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> The Eagle has landed!!
> 
> EDIT: Looks like MikeZ hasn't logged on for 10 days, so I will send him an e-mail asking him if he is ready for the box. In the meantime, Ray, can you PM his addy to me?
> 
> I think it would be best if I wait to hear back from Mike before mailing. If I haven't heard from him by Friday afternoon, I will come back here and see what you want me to do....


Smart idea Tom, will all the problems lately in the other passes that are going on, it is best to make sure people are around and still want to participate before sending.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> The Eagle has landed!!
> 
> The box is in great shape, well designed, and re-packed perfectly by Tony. The smokes look great, and I will do my puts and takes tomorrow while watching a little Chapelle...gotta love him.
> 
> ...


PM'd. Thanks for playing Tom. A pleasure to have you with us as always. 
I also want to thank everyone for how quickly this is moving. Makes it more fun for everyone.....just don't go too fast. Use your 3 days and enjoy the movies and smokes as much as you can.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I heard from Mike today, I will either hand off the box in person by Saturday or mail it.

Watched Chapelle late night....killer!!

Takes:

Anejo
'05 PLPC

Puts:

'05 Juan Lopez #2
'96 Montecristo Joyita
Tatuaje Coroju
La Gloria Felicias

Thanks Ray and everyone!! Will post a DC if I end up mailing the box.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I heard from Mike today, I will either hand off the box in person by Saturday or mail it.
> 
> Watched Chapelle late night....killer!!
> 
> ...


Wow, nice play......next time I'm putting you right behind me.:r Monte Joyita........:dr


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

very nice... damn theres gonna be a brawl for some of those


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> I will be out of town Feb. 4 - 8. If that is going to slow up the pass, you can move me down the list a slot or two.
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like everything is going great!  I PM'ed Mike to let him know when I would be out of town and gave him my address. Timing appears to be perfect. Sometimes the stars just line up right!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had some chit come up that needs my attention tomorrow, so I am unfortunately going to have to mail this puppy instead of meet Mike. Mike, it has been toooooo long my friend, let's figure something out for Feb.

Anyway gents, I will post a DC for this bad boy tomorrow. Don't worry if it ain't til late night, it will have gone out before then.  

Ray...get a little smackdown today? :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ray...get a little smackdown today? :r


Yeah, yeah. You're all tough when in a group, but I'll single you all out eventually, one by one.:bx


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's the DC Movie Passers:

0306 0320 0003 4019 3136

I used the automated machine, so I may have missed the last pick-up today. Mike is very close, so if he doesn't have it Monday, it should be Tuesday at the latest.

Mike, sorry things came up today, and I hope it isn't too long before we get a chance to herf.....we live to close not to.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

right on icehog. This pass is going great so far, So 4wheel... i just hope there wont be THIS big of a gap inbetween good smoke/good movie pass II to III 
Like I to II was lol i thought it NEVER was going to happen hahao


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> right on icehog. This pass is going great so far, So 4wheel... i just hope there wont be THIS big of a gap inbetween good smoke/good movie pass II to III
> Like I to II was lol i thought it NEVER was going to happen hahao


There probably won't be as big a gap. I waited to do this one because of the holiday season.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> There probably won't be as big a gap. I waited to do this one because of the holiday season.


right on buddy, Keep them coming 
I know ill always be interested for another round...
New smokes.... new movies... Damn haha im in heaven.
I dont know how much i could add knowing my collection is basically Kung fu's and Concert DVD's.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Label/Receipt Number: 0306 0320 0003 4019 3136
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 12:18 PM on February 6, 2007 in BARTLETT, IL 60103


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep - got it! This is quite a package. Nice selection of movies and as for the smokes - it's like getting a whole box of assorted candy when you were a kid. You can hardly decide which will be the first piece to pick.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue (received 1/22 sent 1/22)
4.Twill413 (received 1/25 sent)
5.icehog3 (received/sent)
6.MikeZ (received 2/7)
7.ca21455
8.Leeboob
9.Guitarman-S.T-
10.Montecristo #2 
11. 4WheelVFR


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

not sure of the etiquette on this so here's a question. Is there feedback to be left for the members of this? Ray only? The person before you? Just a question, if someone could PM an answer that would be great. Just don't wanna short someone...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> not sure of the etiquette on this so here's a question. Is there feedback to be left for the members of this? Ray only? The person before you? Just a question, if someone could PM an answer that would be great. Just don't wanna short someone...


You know, I've been thinking on that as well. Should I leave feedback for each person that completes the pass, or should we leave feedback for the person behind us in the pass? I don't think there is a set rule for this type of thing.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You know, I've been thinking on that as well. Should I leave feedback for each person that completes the pass, or should we leave feedback for the person behind us in the pass? I don't think there is a set rule for this type of thing.


everyone leaves feedback for everyone? lol
what ever you say Capt'n 4 wheel


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> everyone leaves feedback for everyone? lol
> what ever you say Capt'n 4 wheel


No, what I meant was for each person to leave feedback on whoever was behind them. That way feedback isn't misused or anything. Everybody ends up with a feedback each. Does that make better sense? If not, I'll go sit in a corner now.....


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> No, what I meant was for each person to leave feedback on whoever was behind them. That way feedback isn't misused or anything. Everybody ends up with a feedback each. Does that make better sense? If not, I'll go sit in a corner now.....[/QUO
> haha you made perfect sense... i was just joking with ya


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Takes:

Anejo
Tatuaje (I've really been wanting to try one of these)
RyJ 1875 Aniversario
La Gloria Cubana 

Puts:



Left to Right:
Bolivar Belicoso Fino
Cohiba Siglo VI
RASS
Black Pearl
A pair of Fuente Sun Grown
Bolivar Petite Corona
Padron 5000
LGC Corona Gorda
Gran Habano Corojo #5 Rothschild
Carlos Torano Virtuoso


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Nicely done, those are some pretty nice cigars you added to the pass. :dr 

I doubt that Siglo VI will last long. :r :r 

On the last movie pass, I think I was second, being near the end definitely has its benefits.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Nicely done, those are some pretty nice cigars you added to the pass. :dr
> 
> I doubt that Siglo VI will last long. :r :r
> 
> On the last movie pass, I think I was second, being near the end definitely has its benefits.


Woow boy, do i ever second that 
Finally i may get my hands on a rass haha. All in all this pass is looking amazing. And going quiet well =].
once again 4wheel.. YOU THE MAN
- a man following in yoru food steps... s.t haha-


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just an awesome play Mike, way to take this up a notch!!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Ready to receive! Man, hope this does not happen again!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

The package will be heading out the door Monday towards its next stop. I'll be back to post a DC at that time.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

DC 0503 8555 7490 6875 6843

It's packed, labled and ready to head out. I've scheduled a pickup for tomorrow morning with USPS. It should be in CA21455's hands by the end of the week.

-Mike


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Waiting in the snow! :ss


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Package has arrived. Going out of town on Saturday so will watch a movie tonight and send out tomorrow.

*My takes: :dr *

Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 Robusto
Cohiba Siglo VI
Anejo

*My puts:  *

Cohiba Siglo II
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Montecristo #4
Don Diego Aniversario #1
Trinidad Ben Hur
Gurkah X fuerte
Gurkah Bohr
Juan Lopez Epicure #1

I added another plastic container. Everything looks good!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> Package has arrived. Going out of town on Saturday so will watch a movie tonight and send out tomorrow.
> 
> *My takes: :dr *
> 
> ...


Wow, nice play!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Good news is the package is off to Lee! :ss 

Bad news is I threw out the DC# at the Post Office. :hn 

Love Chris Farley in Tommy Boy. I laugh my head off and my wife thinks I am a dumb a$$. Oh well. :c 

Thanks for the great pass Ray!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> I doubt that Siglo VI will last long. :r :r


Aaron, your power to predict the future is awesome!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great plays John! :ss


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> Aaron, your power to predict the future is awesome!


It's one of my only talents these days. :r :r

So has it been sent to a better place or is it just sitting on death row?  :r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> It's one of my only talents these days. :r :r
> 
> So has it been sent to a better place or is it just sitting on death row?  :r


Soon to be cremated and its ashes used as fertilizer for the lawn. 

This will be my first Siglo VI, can't wait to try it!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue (received 1/22 sent 1/22)
4.Twill413 (received 1/25 sent)
5.icehog3 (received/sent)
6.MikeZ (received 2/7 sent)
7.ca21455 (received sent)
8.Leeboob
9.Guitarman-S.T-
10.Montecristo #2 
11. 4WheelVFR


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Man, the Holiday weekend really puts a kink in the mail delivery! :hn I should have just kept the box till Tuesday and sent it then. 

Should be any time now Lee!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> Man, the Holiday weekend really puts a kink in the mail delivery! :hn I should have just kept the box till Tuesday and sent it then.
> 
> Should be any time now Lee!


damn this is going extremely fast. WAy to go guys, i know im going to enjoy this one-


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

it was waitin' for me when i got home from work yesterday afternoon. i'll post puts and takes this evening (hopefully) i've got one hell of a busy weekend starting right now. i'll try to get them out today. if not today, it will be monday.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn, very quick. 
Almost home 4wheel- almost home


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue (received 1/22 sent 1/22)
4.Twill413 (received 1/25 sent)
5.icehog3 (received/sent)
6.MikeZ (received 2/7 sent)
7.ca21455 (received sent)
8.Leeboob (received 2/23)
9.Guitarman-S.T-
10.Montecristo #2 
11. 4WheelVFR


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Damn, very quick.
> Almost home 4wheel- almost home


You're next bro! Should be a nice lineup for you to choose from.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You're next bro! Should be a nice lineup for you to choose from.


oh my god dont test me lol, This is going to be over welming haha. Hey Monte... mind throwing me your addy so ill be ready-


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> oh my god dont test me lol, This is going to be over welming haha. Hey Monte... mind throwing me your addy so ill be ready-


don't know if you got my pm or not but i need your addy also.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> oh my god dont test me lol, This is going to be over welming haha. Hey Monte... mind throwing me your addy so ill be ready-


PM sent, try not to take all the good stuff!  :r :r :r


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> don't know if you got my pm or not but i need your addy also.


sorry, i'm a tard. i guess i should check MY pm's before i start askin' questions.

0305 1720 0002 5223 9209

should be there wednesday bro.

Lee


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

took:
cohiba siglo II
monte #4
anejo

put: 
bolic pc
party short
fonsaca cadette

watched a little chapelle. cracks me up every time.

Lee


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> took:
> cohiba siglo II
> monte #4
> anejo
> ...


haha im soo glade it all worked out... Electricty is back, all the pass's are going great.. Things are wonderful in the jungle =]. Ill be waiting for that HUGE box coming in tommorrow.. should be interesting 
Now... what looks good... :dr :dr ( to much is the answer =] )


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Great news... ITS IN MY HOME TOWN AUSTIN MN!!!....
bad news.. NO one was HERE to accept the pakage so it was sent back to the post office, when i went there they said it was still out, but they will try to bring it back tommorrow. DAMN i hope some one will be here, other wise it always seem as soon as the carrier reaches the post office, its closing hour. AHHH!
To much stress... to much hype.. its driving me crazy lol.
... Wow... doesnt this bump up my spirits hehe :bl


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

WooT Woot.. went to my post office this morning BOO YA. very nice.
before the night is done i will have my takes and puts etc ( hey 4 wheel... what ya doing with the extras... maby some for the troops again? if so pm me ill throw in some extra's for the boys')
as of now i watched tommy boy... Very nice, havent seen it in years, and will top it off with some dave. other then that ... im just staring at the sticks-


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> WooT Woot.. went to my post office this morning BOO YA. very nice.
> before the night is done i will have my takes and puts etc ( hey 4 wheel... what ya doing with the extras... maby some for the troops again? if so pm me ill throw in some extra's for the boys')
> as of now i watched tommy boy... Very nice, havent seen it in years, and will top it off with some dave. other then that ... im just staring at the sticks-


I'll post my puts and takes and then it's off to the troops again.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

after STARING at the goods for 3 hours and doing research to make sure i put in greater or equal value.. this is my conclusion-


Takes

NC-
Don Diego Anny.
Joya De Nicaragua Antonio 1970 petite
La Flor Ligero
la Glorio Reserva
Gurka X-fuerte
Gurka Legend
Carlos Tarano Virtuoso
RP Vintage 1992
Anejo
C-
Bolivar 5x40
HDM petite robusto

Put's

NC-
K.Hansotia Symphony ( before the new gurka label was created)
CAO Cx2 robusto
CAO Brazilia GOL
A.Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8
padron 3000 
RyJ 1875 bully
Diablo churchill (Rare these days,I dont see them around much so i hope someone enjoy's them as much as I)
K.Hansotia 2002 sherpa

C-
Another tasty Party Short
San Cristobal De la habana
Fonseca (petite rolled in the thin paper?)

And a little addition for the troop's i threw in a little bundle of Yard gar's that they can gnaw on 

- it all matters on the weather. As of now, i am snowed in, so will be shippged either tomorrow if possible or hopefully mon. i Hate holding these up. TIME FOR CHAPELLE!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue (received 1/22 sent 1/22)
4.Twill413 (received 1/25 sent)
5.icehog3 (received/sent)
6.MikeZ (received 2/7 sent)
7.ca21455 (received sent)
8.Leeboob (received 2/23 sent 2/26)
9.Guitarman-S.T- (received 3/1)
10.Montecristo #2 
11. 4WheelVFR


I have a feeling the box going overseas will be a bit bigger this time.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> 1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
> 2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
> 3.Seanohue (received 1/22 sent 1/22)
> 4.Twill413 (received 1/25 sent)
> ...


i already out grew the original 2 containers. I just throw in some yard gars for the boy's in a plastic bag. haha Damn its a solid box-


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> i already out grew the original 2 containers. I just throw in some yard gars for the boy's in a plastic bag. haha Damn its a solid box-


SENT this morning-
0306 3030 0003 5171 4031

Enjoy Monte'
You should definetly have your hands full with this one :ss 
S.T-


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1.Landers (received 1/8 sent 1/16)
2.y3n0 (received 1/17 sent 1/19)
3.Seanohue (received 1/22 sent 1/22)
4.Twill413 (received 1/25 sent)
5.icehog3 (received/sent)
6.MikeZ (received 2/7 sent)
7.ca21455 (received sent)
8.Leeboob (received 2/23 sent 2/26)
9.Guitarman-S.T- (received 3/1 sent 3/5)
10.Montecristo #2 
11. 4WheelVFR


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Package received.

The Guitarman threw in a couple of extras for me, which was really cool. The abba-zabba is no longer in the wrapper.  

I will go through the box today and figure out my takes and puts. 

A couple of the sticks were lost in transit, three of them are pretty torn up and the wrappers are almost gone. I don't know what happened, but they are pretty messed up. I will leave them in a separate bag and send them to you Ray, you can toss them if you choose.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Package received.
> 
> The Guitarman threw in a couple of extras for me, which was really cool. The abba-zabba is no longer in the wrapper.
> 
> ...


I'll check out the damaged smokes.....if anyone can smoke a damaged cigar, it's me. If I can put my mouth on one end and light the other, it's smokable.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Alright,

Decided I would take 30 minutes and grab a couple of cigars.

Takes:
Double Chateau Fuente SG
Chateau Fuente SG
Cuban Belicoso SG
Padron 5000? (might be a 3000)
RP Vintage 92 Junior
A little something something

Never had a regular series SG fuente, now I get to try three. 

Puts:
Ashton ESG Robusto
Padron 1964 Superior (Nat)
Havana Soul  
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro
Avo Signature Robusto
Padilla Limitado Especial
Bahiba
a little something something

Gave the cigars a new home as well, figured they should travel in style back to Ray. This can also be used for movie pass III. I am going to throw out the snorkel mask case, if anybody wants it back, let me know ASAP.










This pass has reassured my feelings on water pillows, I can't stand these things. Honestly, I think it is better to just seal the cigars tightly in a ziplock bag and remove as much of the air as possible. The three cigars that were badly cracked where right next to the water pillow. Ray, I threw in a couple of boveda packets as well, just in case you want to use them for round III.

I will try to watch a movie or two tonight, will probably mail this out tomorrow or Monday at the latest.

Thanks for letting me play and nicely done as always.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds great Aaron. I don't really need that mask case, so do whatever you want with it. 
A Havana Soul huh? I think I've got a special home for that one.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Sounds great Aaron. I don't really need that mask case, so do whatever you want with it.
> A Havana Soul huh? I think I've got a special home for that one.


Ray, I didn't realize the mask case was yours, I will just send it home in the package.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Ray, I didn't realize the mask case was yours, I will just send it home in the package.


Cool, no problem man, but no need to add unnecesary weight to the box or to go out of your way. I'll use it if you send it, but won't miss it if you don't. Your call bro.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Cool, no problem man, but no need to add unnecesary weight to the box or to go out of your way. I'll use it if you send it, but won't miss it if you don't. Your call bro.


Good thought about the water pillow's When it was sent to me only a few were damaged, but still intact, These are all awesome notes when i get that music pass flowing. So just inclose the container well, and they should be alright?
And the abba Zabba haha you may have had MANY in your younger day's indeed. It has been around for years, but kindoff hard to find these day's, Which is why i love passing them around, so i buy a few box's everyonce in awhile-


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Movie pass is on its way home. Package was over 4lbs!

DC: 0306 0320 0003 7105 3751

Ray, let me know when it arrives. I packaged everything as tightly as possible, hopefully I didn't forget anything.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Movie pass is on its way home. Package was over 4lbs!
> 
> DC: 0306 0320 0003 7105 3751
> 
> Ray, let me know when it arrives. I packaged everything as tightly as possible, hopefully I didn't forget anything.


haha 4 lb's ... DAMN!!!
Thats alot of smoke's-
I hope when you get it ray you dont have as hard of a time as i did picking what looks...well.... :dr :dr :dr


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Movie pass is on its way home. Package was over 4lbs!
> 
> DC: 0306 0320 0003 7105 3751
> 
> Ray, let me know when it arrives. I packaged everything as tightly as possible, hopefully I didn't forget anything.


Yikes! 4lbs is a lot of cigars. I'll get some pics up of everything when I get it back.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Yikes! 4lbs is a lot of cigars. I'll get some pics up of everything when I get it back.


One of the most expensive packages of cigars I have mailed out yet. :r :r :r :r

I packaged it really well, so that added some weight. 

Thanks again for setting this up Ray, another successful movie pass, that is for sure.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> One of the most expensive packages of cigars I have mailed out yet. :r :r
> 
> I packaged it really well, so that added some weight.
> 
> Thanks again for setting this up Ray, another successful movie pass, that is for sure.


I'm just glad it went so smoothly and it seemed that everyone enjoyed playing along.
I'll need some help acquiring the movies for the next one.....I seem to be short of KUNG FU movies for the KUNG FU Cigar Pass.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I'm just glad it went so smoothly and it seemed that everyone enjoyed playing along.
> I'll need some help acquiring the movies for the next one.....I seem to be short of KUNG FU movies for the KUNG FU Cigar Pass.


hehe i may be able to assist-


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> hehe i may be able to assist-


I thought you might.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Well folks, the box is back home and the 'gars are getting some humi rest before their trek overseas.

My takes:
Ashton ESG
Padilla Limitado
Havana Soul

The rest will get a couple weeks of rest in the humidor before they get shipped out to the Tiki Hut. My parents are borrowing my camera right now, but I'll take a pic or two before they go out.
Thanks to everyone for helping make this a smooth pass. I hope everyone had a good time with it.
Keep an eye on this thread, cuz this is where I'll post the DC # and update when the smokes go out.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Only three? :c 

Considering you started the pass with considerably more cigars, I would definitely take a couple of more. Not to mention running another very successful and efficient box pass. There are some pretty good cigars left in that box, I know I saw a couple of Padrons and some other something somethings. 

Don't make me bomb your azz again!  :r :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Only three? :c
> 
> Considering you started the pass with considerably more cigars, I would definitely take a couple of more. Not to mention running another very successful and efficient box pass. There are some pretty good cigars left in that box, I know I saw a couple of Padrons and some other something somethings.
> 
> Don't make me bomb your azz again!  :r


No, I'm good. Let some good ones make it to our troops and I'll be perfectly happy. I'm happy with my choices. The important thing is that the pass went perfectly.

As far as bombing me again......well, I'm only partly modest, bomb away if your of a mind to.:r

All I know is, when I'm back to making money again, there's gonna be hell to pay for several BOTLs.:gn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome pass Ray...thanks!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Kung Fu anyone?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, our smokes are outbound to Iraq as of today.

0306 2400 0001 8736 3425


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Well, our smokes are outbound to Iraq as of today.
> 
> 0306 2400 0001 8736 3425


very tasty looking bunch ya got there


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That's awesome Ray, glad some soldiers will be having a smoke on us!


----------

